

Norvig: Teach Yourself Programming in Ten Years - mk
http://norvig.com/21-days.html
Not sure if this has been posted here or not, but I just came across it browsing Norvig's site. Thought I would share it. 
======
motoko
Programming in Ten Years?

see

How to Create a Startup in 10.5 Hours.

I guess it's where you start measuring from...

~~~
jkush
He didn't really program that startup in 10.5 hours, not when you include the
countless hours of programming it took to be able to do something like that.

------
damon
you can't go wrong reading Norvig. Now, if only I could make it through
Paradigms of Artificial Intelligence as easy as this essay.

------
ivankirigin
Oldie but a goodie

------
euccastro
a) Nice link.

b) Any ETA for news.yc search feature?

~~~
sgraham
[http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com%2...](http://www.google.com/search?q=site%3Anews.ycombinator.com%20MY_QUERY_HERE)

